# AMGEN Tour of California Stage 6 VIP Auction!



## Big Bear Cabins (Apr 16, 2010)

Big Bear Vacations is teaming up with the U. S. Adaptive Recreation Center and the AMGEN Tour of California to set one person up with the thrill of a lifetime and many others with a world of opportunity. 

On May 21st 2010 the AMGEN Tour of California will roll into Big Bear Lake for Stage 6 the Big Bear Climb. Set to be the largest event in the History of Big Bear Lake, Big Bear Vacations is taking the opportunity to give back to those who make this such an amazing destination.

We are auctioning off a complete VIP Experience for Stage 6 the Big Bear Climb of this year’s AMGEN Tour of California. The package includes 2 of the VIP Car Experience Rides, 2 Team Dinner Passes, Finish Line Lodging, Big Bear Hospitality Tent Passes for 2, Tour de Big Bear Registration for 2, and Official Tour Gear! 

]*The value of this auction is $8,500 with proceeds going to the U. S. Adaptive Recreation Center in Big Bear Lake! *

The United States Adaptive Recreation Center is located in Big Bear Lake and provides year round recreation opportunities for people with disabilities. The primary goal of USARC is to combine the skills and knowledge of these successful recreational endeavors with the ensuing sense of accomplishment and independence, enabling people with disabilities to develop healthy and rewarding lifestyles.

Don’t pass on this opportunity of a lifetime…enjoy the largest cycling event in North America as a VIP and help encourage others to get out and go! 

View the Auction Here!

*Big Bear Vacations ULTIMATE Big Bear Climb Giveaway!*

Big Bear Vacations is giving away the same package* to one lucky guest…that could be you!

To enter you must book one of our Vacation Homes in Big Bear Lake for 2 nights, May 21st and May 22nd 2010. The reservation must be paid in full prior to May 16th 2010 and is non-refundable. We currently have 337 homes and cabins for rent and each reservation will have an equal chance at winning. We will draw the winner on May 17th2010. Book your cabin now for your chance at winning the ULTIMATE Big Bear Climb Giveaway!

Book Your Home Here!

Enter Code: UBBC when booking online.
*Ultimate Giveaway will not include finish line lodging


----------



## Big Bear Cabins (Apr 16, 2010)

bump for a good cause!


----------

